# New puppy not eating much



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Willow is so sleepy today and hasn't eaten yet this morning. Yesterday was a busy day so I assume she needs more sleep than usual today but I worry about her not eating. She's 2.11 lbs at 9 wks and eats about 1/4 cup a day with lots of water. Should I worry? She enjoys wet food, will take a little kibble hand fed to her, and likes her puppy kong as well. She just isn't usually interested in food. She will eat but very little and she seems full. Her breeder had her on Purina puppy Pro Plan kibble which I've continued to use these last few days. I will be switching her to a higher quality food down the road.

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

At this point, I wouldn't worry much. My Willow didn't eat much either at first. I eventually changed her food and found one she likes but it was a long time before I changed. For awhile I thought she ate only enough to subsist. Your puppy is probably still getting used to things. Don't try to tempt her with people food. I made that mistake with a prior dog I had and she ended up not eating until it was mixed with people food. It was a really bad mistake I made!


----------



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks Jackie! She just ate a few bites from my hand and seems full. She is thoroughly enjoying a bully stick right now!!


----------

